# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Retic video...

## lurch

Check out this retic video from the crocodile hunter. It is at the australia zoo.

http://mfile.akamai.com/34/wmv/covery.download.akamai.com/34/dcol/animal_planet/2002/1002/reticulated_python300.asx?obj=aprlv001

----------


## iceman25

I saw that episode. They would not have had that problem if the two retics were housed in different enclosures to begin with. On a side note, it would totally hurt to get hit by a snake that size  :Sick:

----------


## philthy

Damn those wounds were deep!

----------


## JLC

Wow...that was quite something.  That video could be a really helpful tool for showing to people who seem to think buying a baby retic (or burm) is a good idea.  Show that and ask them if they have the facilities and the extra people it takes to handle an animal that size, especially if the animal in distress.  


Not to mention showing the consequences of housing animals together that wouldn't normally live together in the wild.

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> that wouldn't normally live together in the wild.


Male and female retics may actually spend considerable amounts of time together in the wild during breeding season.

Does anyone know if the two snakes in the video were actually housed together year round or if they were just introduced for breeding? I know that the Australian zoo does do a lot of captive breeding projects with reptiles.

-adam

----------


## iceman25

> Does anyone know if the two snakes in the video were actually housed together year round or if they were just introduced for breeding? I know that the Australian zoo does do a lot of captive breeding projects with reptiles.
> 
> -adam


I checked their site and it says that they do breed the retics for conservation purposes. However, nothing was mentioned about housing them separately year round.

----------


## digitalkitteh

I know in the episode she's laying eggs, he isn't in the same enclosure as her  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

> Male and female retics may actually spend considerable amounts of time together in the wild during breeding season.
> 
> Does anyone know if the two snakes in the video were actually housed together year round or if they were just introduced for breeding? I know that the Australian zoo does do a lot of captive breeding projects with reptiles.
> 
> -adam


Well, that's why I wasn't critical about the two being in the same enclosure to begin with.  I figured it was just as likely that they were together for breeding purposes.  That being said...you can still point to the video and show what happens when two snakes are housed together.  It's a risk you have to accept to breed them, but one that is easily avoided when not trying to make babies.  :Smile:

----------


## OhKnows

Those deeps wounds on my skinny arm would've meant I'd have some gaping holes for show-and-tell.

----------


## lurch

Found another video. This is a old movie of a retic fighting a tiger. I don't know if it is real or what... Interesting thou. 


http://media.putfile.com/Python-vs-Tiger

----------


## Shelby

Wow, that's amazing. In that period of time they wouldn't be able to fake that.. it's real.

----------


## iceman25

Interesting video.

----------


## lurch

I was getting scared that the tiger was winning at the beginning :Surprised:

----------


## OhKnows

> Wow, that's amazing. In that period of time they wouldn't be able to fake that.. it's real.


My thoughts exactly.  The whole video I was just hoping the snake would win though.  Also, was it just me or did that tiger look a little _too_ lean?

I can't find it but I once saw a video of this kid trying to feed his ball python a p/k rat by placing the rat on his stomach and holding the snake over it... not the brightest idea... the bp ended up missing the intended food and going for a second strike at his stomach, while unsuccessfully trying to constrict his "prey".

----------


## Shelby

I didn't notice the tiger being lean.. but it was a wild tiger, so I'm sure it wasn't going to be overweight.  :Wink: 

I saw the other video that you mentioned.. some kids are just so dumb.

----------


## Brandon.O

Wow, thats an amazing video, its most definitly real.

I was also hoping the snake won.

----------


## avd88

Anyone knows what happened to the first snake?

----------


## alexrls

wow that fight was cool.

although i was thinking that maybe it was filmed more recently and made to look older to validify the whole "real thing"

----------


## MedusasOwl

The footage is real, but who in the world did they get to dub the tiger growls...

I've seen footage of a tiger taking out a grown croc too, so I wasn't real surprised with the snake not winning...  Not a good idea to mess with tigers, as a general rule.  Steve will muck with just about any reptile, but the big cats scare the hell out of him.

----------


## Jay001

Brilliant video,but i have to be honest.

I REALLY wanted that tiger to win.

----------


## Shelby

> wow that fight was cool.
> 
> although i was thinking that maybe it was filmed more recently and made to look older to validify the whole "real thing"


I doubt it.. what's the point? It sounds aged.. it looks completely aged.. the tiger and snake look completely real 100% of the time.

----------


## alexrls

not that i actually believe that its so but its possible


and as for a reason...to validify the realness.
if you saw a tiger fighting a snake in a movie today u would assume its fake

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

> I can't find it but I once saw a video of this kid trying to feed his ball python a p/k rat by placing the rat on his stomach and holding the snake over it... not the brightest idea... the bp ended up missing the intended food and going for a second strike at his stomach, while unsuccessfully trying to constrict his "prey".


I found it guys. http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/snakestomach.html

----------


## JLC

It astonishes me what kids will do without thinking.  And even when things go wrong, they just laugh.  How did any of us survive to adulthood???  LOL


Seriously, you gotta feel bad for the poor snake...to be owned by someone who seems to have so little care.  Dangling the poor thing like that and then dropping it on the floor and laughing at it.  I'm actually pretty easy-going about different husbandry techniques that people argue about (live feeding vs frozen...glass vs plastic...etc)......but stuff like what is in that video just makes my blood boil!

----------


## alexrls

lol im sure even the most radical of snake owners dont suggest feeding on the stomach

----------


## $nake$

Whoa! that wouls suck for the snake!

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

> Male and female retics may actually spend considerable amounts of time together in the wild during breeding season.
> 
> Does anyone know if the two snakes in the video were actually housed together year round or if they were just introduced for breeding? I know that the Australian zoo does do a lot of captive breeding projects with reptiles.
> 
> -adam


Steve was try to breed them. 

I was lucky enough that I got to meet steve when he was doing some shows in Arizona on the Rattlesnakes. I saw that video and had to ask about it ... being a nosey kid  :Smile:  Steve is cool and very helpful.

----------


## Chanarita

I don't like steve at all..its sounds dramatic, but I think he exploits the animals' safety for the sake of having an exciting show...


As for the older video...that was nuts...

----------


## BD1

The tiger sounded like some guy going "roarr, roarr, roarr", I can't imagine that was the legit audio.  I would also be surprised if it was the same snake through the whole video, tigers teeth are a good couple inches long and their jaws are strong enough that I would imagine he would have bitten right through the snake at the beginning of this video.  He did look a little too mangy though, maybe he was sick and not very strong.

----------


## Freakie_frog

you know for all the stress that big snake was put through it took being handled and worked on very well. I know they druged it but still even befor the drugs it didn't even look like it struck at them.

----------


## SnakesvsRodents

> I don't like steve at all..its sounds dramatic, but I think he exploits the animals' safety for the sake of having an exciting show...


Exactly what i thought.

----------


## mr~python

i dont know about that tiger and retic video. it certainly is a real retic and a real tiger but im not naive enough to believe that those guys just walked out into the jungle and just happened to see that, lead alone have cameras set up to show reaction shots of them in the tree and different views of the fight. i think it certainly was staged to some degree. maybe it was a scene in an adventure movie back in the old days?

i personally like steve irwin. how does he exploit the animals?? all i ever hear when i turn on his show is how much he wants to conserve and save these animals. he must be doing something right, because every episode he seems to be hatching type of reptile, lol. my favorite was the one where he hatched out the green tree monitors.

----------

